# finally took the rzr out for a ride



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Well folks finally had the oppurtunity too take my new 11 rzr s for a ride, clocked in 30 miles of riding in a few hrs, all i can say is wow, this thing is hella fun, manovers around obsticles with little to no effort, the ride is thrilling, makes you want too keep pushing the envelope and go faster and faster, my two buddies in there hondas could not keep up,all in all a good day, finally braking her in, very comfortable ride did not feel tired and the end of the ride, looks like the brute will be sitting on the sideline for a while. rzr = :bigok:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice....I bet they are fun.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats on the using the new toy. I bet you those razr's are really comfortable and not like the stiff brutes. i bet your goona have a hard time keeping it stock.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

tx_brute_rider said:


> Congrats on the using the new toy. I bet you those razr's are really comfortable and not like the stiff brutes. i bet your goona have a hard time keeping it stock.


yeah im already thinking of what all i can do too it, first thing is first though, need some tunes...


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i feel the same way i havent rode the brute much after i got the rzr.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

that's awesome. :rockn: next time take pics  lol


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

will do, going riding this upcoming weekend


----------

